# M pics



## Cruiser13 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello. I recently bought the EOS M due to the price and I wanted something small on my recent trip to Asia. After going through all my photos I took, I'm very impressed with the IQ of this little camera, and I wanted to post some pics here to show good it is.

This one was taken with the 18-55. 1 sec exp, ISO-200.


----------



## bauerman (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice pic Cruiser.


----------



## Cruiser13 (Mar 4, 2014)

Another pic of a small but colorful bar taken with the M and the 22mm f2.0. A little blurry around the edges but still nice.


----------

